# Goble Kennel



## Doglovin'mom (Sep 9, 2010)

Were in the New england area, and we are looking for a pet/family DDR GSD for our family. I have been searching and searching, and i like the sounds of Goble Kennel in Nh. Does anyone have any feedback on their breedings or their progeny? I have tried searching online and cannot find anything. I thank you in advance!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site! 

Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH
this is the kennel?
Not much info, do they work their dogs so the know the attributes to the breeding matches? I didn't see any dogs with titles or that they say they are doing anything with them other than breeding. Their dogs are from Von Hena
I would go to the Von Hena kennel first!
http://www.vonhena-c.com/


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Are you only looking for breeders in your area, state, region or all around?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have / had a couple dogs out of vonhena c lines, love them to death. 

I am not sure if I missed the peds on just which dogs are out of von hena c's on the Goble sight, but I do like that he's gone that extra mile in health testing, dna etc. 

If he's close to you, your looking for a family companion, I would definately check them out.


----------



## Doglovin'mom (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, were in Massachusetts, so we wanted to keep looking in the New england area, as we want to meet the parents, and see what kind of temperment they have. I am only looking for a family companion sort of dog, we have no ambitions to do sch or showing, etc. I have emailed with the owner, and i know that they do not have any titles, but one of his studs that he recommended me to as my son is on the lighter end of the autism spectrum, highly functioning, is a certified therapy dogs, and hes had his dogs go to families with children with autism, and they have done wonderfully. We are definitly not looking for a super high drive dog, but definitly with a medium sort of drive, that is able to calm down once in the house, not inciting my kids, which the siberian huskies that my parents have, do all of the time. 
Should titles be one of your main concerns when getting a family companion. There are so many breeders, its so hard to tell whats the most important. I know on our list are temperment and health. 
We are going up for a visit in the next couple of weeks, what are the things you should look for when vistiting? What are the right questions to ask? 
Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Titles shows that the breeder is working their dogs so they know the strengths and weaknesses.
When breeders are just breeding, without doing anything with their dogs, it just seems like they aren't really investing in their own program, so why would I want to, just my opinion.
the sticky on the top of this forum has info on what to look for, questions to ask.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

If you want a dog for service or therapy, and he is placing dogs for this, then it will probably be a good fit!
I think the Von Hena lines are gorgeous-the male Wolfgang with the therapy title is very handsome on the Goble site :wub:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw some pics on that site that didn't look too clean....that would put me off if I were having a pup shipped, but since you can go in person you'll get a better idea. Other than that if your looking for a companion dog seeing their temperaments in person is important. My son is autistic too and Zoe our GSD is great with him!


----------



## Doglovin'mom (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohh thats great to hear! What part of the pictures did not appear clean, do you mean the actual facilities or the lines of the dog. Im sorry for my ignorance!! 
I learned my lesson about getting a dog shipped without meeting the parents, we had a bad experience when our family bought one of our siberian huskies while growing up, and i vowed i wouldnt buy a dog without ever meeting the parents again! 
thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## Doglovin'mom (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes Wolfgang , the therapy dog, was the stud he recommended, when he described his personality, it sounded exactly what we were looking for! 
Should i be concerned that none of the dogs have titles?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It was pictures of the puppies that looked dirty. Not that pups don't get dirty but photographing and advertising that seems a little lazy and gross to me.http://www.goblekennels.com/Images/...ppies page/Website or Advertising pix_2-1.JPG

Here's one of the pics. While I know it's just saw dust cleaning it off would have made for a better pic. Other than that there is no info on titling which may not be important if this is just a companion dog, but all the same it's a nice investment to see. Ask about hip and elbows as well as specific genetic testing, and of course get their vets name and number


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

for what your looking for, (and if I was looking for that) titles wouldn't mean a thing to me...You want GOOD HEALTH and SOLID TEMPERAMENT. If that's there, then you should end up with a nice puppy.

I still suggest you go to his place, meet his dogs, meet them, check out where they live, and then I'd go from there.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

East German dogs tend to have the best hip and elbow results of the different types of dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've had now, 8 gsd's in my lifetime, and thank god, I've never had one with HD or ED, other minor things but nothing serious.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

While I agree that titles aren't that important for what Doglovin'mom is looking for, she will need to do some due dilligence to make sure that the dogs have strong stable temperaments. In my opinion a title isn't an end in itself but an indication that the dog has a strong enough nerve to go off the owner's property and perform well, and that somebody cared enough about the dog to work with him and train him, thus knowing a bit about his temperament and character. 

If the dogs are untitled, the puppy buyer has a higher burden to ascertain the character and temperament of the puppy's parents.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Doglovin'momM sent.

I personally only know two dogs well locally from their kennel, but for what it's worth:

One is a 3 year old male, PSA dog, bulletproof nerves, environmentally sound, super social. CGC, Certified Therapy Dog, zero dog aggression. He's that "go anywhere, do anything" dog. Stunning good looks, a true black sable.

One is a solid black male, owned by a very good friend...about 14ish months old now. He's in a Schutzhund home, and he's coming along very nicely...with good training behind him.

If someone were looking for a dog from these type of lines, I wouldn't hesitate to send them there to check them out...I've met them, and they seem like very nice people...I know there are a few breeders in this area with similar lines..so do your homework, meet the breeder, pups, parents, and their other dogs, and go with your gut.


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

What does everyone think about charging double the price for full registration? I'm confused.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's ridiculous. Most reputable breeders if a puppy is sold on a limited registration, which is, the dog can be registerd, but any offspring from that dog can NOT be registered, it''s something used to try to make buyers neuter/spay their dogs.

Some that have sold on limited registrations, are willing to upgrade to FULL registration, should the dog health test out good at the appropriate age, and/or the dog is being shown has gotten titles..

Some do charge a bit higher for full registration, but I haven't seen 'double' the price for full registrations but I'm sure it's out there.


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for input. I asked on another post. Sorry.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2011)

** Negative comments must be made in private. Thank you. Admin**


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your girl.

With that said... i have a couple questions since this is your second post in two threads about the same topic.

Have you contacted your breeder and discussed these issues with you? Have they been any help?

Why the need to sign up and remain "Anonymous"? This doesn't seem like a subject you'd need to remain anonymous in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm suprised Anonymous got past the Admin with that username?

Sorry to hear about your dogs health issues. How is the rest of the litter doing, do you know?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

So sorry your going thru this, I would think the breeder would want to know and I would also be interested if any other dogs from this litter are having any health issues. 

Unfortunately no one can predict the future when it comes to buying a puppy/dog, and unfortunately , bad things happen to good dogs

again, I am so sorry


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looked at the web site - little leary because it seems to be a lets buy us a bunch of females and get some pups out operation. All the females , 7 (seven) of them are all born 2005 and 2007 --- there are no females representing their own efforts 

The adult females on the pups and recommendations page are fat and out of shape.

Now if they had one or two good females and an experienced mentor or advisor that would be a different thing altogether .

They do what Cliff has been riffing on about all the "responsible breeder things" but they even say it they are "professional breeders" ---- not passionate or visionary or hanging in with dedication . Don't appear to know too much from the information on the supplied on the web site.

If a dog has saw dust , I don't see too much problem --- knew of a working dog that was pulled out of the field , biked some 15 kms , and entered the ring on time , with mud and grass seed --- these dogs were not meant to be silky or showing soft living -- that's right in the von Stephanitz tome.

Pup does appear to be nice --- maybe they got lucky and the pedigrees "click". The trick is what happens when these females that are 6 years old retire , and from breeding that should be soon --- .

Carmen
my two cents Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm suprised Anonymous got past the Admin with that username?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dogs health issues. How is the rest of the litter doing, do you know?



I didn't mean to do anything wrong with the username - it allowed me to use "Anonymous" so I didn't think it was a problem. I don't feel the need to get into any kind of a battle with the breeders. Don and Sue are very nice people and I'm sure they have good intentions. I simply wanted to share our experience so others could be informed when making a decision. That's why I chose the username I did...like I said, I really didn't mean anything weird with it.

In response to one of the other questions, of course we notified the breeder. They offered us another dog. We kind of expected that, and we appreciated the offer, but unfortunately our experience has been tainted and we'll go with another breeder the next time...that's just our choice.

I don't know of any issues with our girl's littermates. Sue told us that they've never had anyone contact them about joint or any other problems...I wasn't going to argue with her, I have no reason not to believe her, but who knows?

Also in response to one of the other comments/questions - I posted in two places because when I searched for goble, a couple different threads came up that were discussing this breeder. Like I said earlier, I thought it was only fair to put the information out there. Obviously, everyone is free to make their own decisions and consider or disregard whatever pieces of information they want.

By the way, thanks for the notes of sympathy. This is our first dog and we didn't realize how tough this kind of thing would be (we knew if it happened it would be tough, but not like this). Take care.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't imagine what you must be feeling(first dog) and having this experience. 

Between health issues and temperament problems, it is too bad that if we don't do a total screening of the prospective breeder, research of what we buy, we end up with heartbreak or lifelong issues. 
Though, more than anything, I am sad for the dogs that have to suffer due to their issues from a mismatched breeding.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also again, send my sympathies, especially, as Jane said, this being your first dog

Hang in there, and cherish every day


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm slowly shaking my head....Where are the responsible breeder police that breed ASL and some WGSL in terms of coming out and supporting this breeder based off website???? I see hip and elbow and health certifications, in some cases I see therapy dog certifications so they must not be breeding for those dogs that can't live in a house or be a pet. Nice pretty looking dogs with nice coats. They don't have any titles listed but most ASL breeders don't have titled dogs, and a lot of the WGSL breeders that don't have imported dogs, have titles that a cocker spaniel could get so that doesn't tell me anything. Why wouldn't this breeder be good for what the OP stated??? Not my cup of tea because of lack of pedigree information among other things.....but other than that, the dogs being sable/black sable??, what are they doing different than typical ASL "reputable breeders"??? Is it that much about the color of the dog?? Historically, these type dogs (DDR) have lower drives and good temperament....I don't really understand what is a reputable breeder.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My definition of a reputable breeder is a breeder who when you buy the dog-you get a dog and they are willing to take it back-thats it


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh course you can't go off a website. But it's often a start to look in the right direction. As in everything else, it comes down to the ethics of the breeder and for the buyer, to see the dogs at work and in play to be able to evaluate them. 

I've seen the most fearful and cowering GSL, sold as "Schutzhund 1" ready, for example, from a Canadian kennel that has a fancy website ful of pictures of happy, energetic dogs doing bite-work with gusto boasting how they breed true to the SV standard. Even if this dog was an exeption to what they were breeding, how can they sell it as SchH1 ready and as a breeding prospect? 

But for the posts here, even with the best breeders, stuff happen, and there are two sides to every story. We are only hearing one side here, heavily clouded by hurt feelings and emotions. 

And you know that saying anything negative about a breeder, regardless of their health testing and claims to breed for health and temperament, is breeder bashing, which is against the board rules. |If someone has some information on a kennel someone is asking about, it needs to go to PMs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I do believe there are a couple of members here that own dogs out of this breeder and are very happy with them, and no health issues thus far. I believe one said the breeder was getting into herding with the dogs, I don't think he updates his website much.

I have referred people to him a few times, tho I don't know 'him' personally, I know where his breeding stock is coming from


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> I don't really understand what is a reputable breeder.


Seems like everyone has their own definition and it changes with the wind. This is the only board which I always see the term "reputable breeder"


----------



## unclemick (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a pup from Goble Kennels that in now 15 months old and is doing very well in Search and Rescue, tracking, bite work, and "pretty good" in obedience. She has a mind of her own when it comes to that and if something isn't "fun" for her she doesn't get to interested so in that respect she is a little of a challenge. She is an extreamly stable pup that is very social away from the house with kids and adults. When someone comes to the door she barks just like the big dog that she is but when told to "be nice" instantly becomes very friendly to the persom at the door.She is a little bit drivey (I thinks that's the word for it) but not extream in any way. Settles very well in the house for her age ans is a very nice looking black sable plush coated dog. She is a Hunni/Mr. Newman pup. You can see a picture of her and our experience with them when she was just a few weeks old on their puppy page. Her name is Stori.

No breeder has 100% great dogs without health issues that I know of anyway. If they offered a replacement pup then they stood behind the guarantee if it's the same guarantee that we got with our pup. It sucks to have a dog that has problems. I know because our last GSD had multiple problems from the very beginning but we wouldn't have given her up for anything. The breeder we bought her from didn't even want to talk to us about it, less offer us another pup. A new pup wouldn't have fixed anything but at least the offer would have been nice.

Could the poster with the pup with health issues please send me a PM with what is going on with their dog? Who the parents are ect. ect.?

Thanks in advance,
Mick

We have had no health issues with her and have never heard of any dogs from this breeder that have had health issues.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

AHHHH! I have Stori's brother Sonar! They look the same!! 

Love my boy! He is great, not as drivey as your girl, but fantastic in OB and tracking.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I didn't mean to do anything wrong with the username - it allowed me to use "Anonymous" so I didn't think it was a problem. I don't feel the need to get into any kind of a battle with the breeders. Don and Sue are very nice people and I'm sure they have good intentions. I simply wanted to share our experience so others could be informed when making a decision. That's why I chose the username I did...like I said, I really didn't mean anything weird with it.
> 
> In response to one of the other questions, of course we notified the breeder. They offered us another dog. We kind of expected that, and we appreciated the offer, but unfortunately our experience has been tainted and we'll go with another breeder the next time...that's just our choice.
> 
> ...


I was unable to read your issues as they had been erased by the mod, I am interested in the issues you had with your pup and the litter she was out of. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## unclemick (Jul 11, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> AHHHH! I have Stori's brother Sonar! They look the same!!
> 
> Love my boy! He is great, not as drivey as your girl, but fantastic in OB and tracking.


 
I knew we had something a little "extra" with her just a few days after we got her home. I was laying on the floor when all of the sudden "BAM" she nailed my hand with those sharp puppy teeth. I grabed her by the scruff of the neck and gave her a little shake like the mother dog would do. She took a couple of steps back, sat down and looked at me like "what was that for, that's all you got?" and nailed me even harded. I knew then we had a little ball of fire compaired to our last GSD. That's when I decided we had to start getting serious about socialization and training. If you look on Goble kennels puppy page and look at her eyes it tells the whole story right there. Very serious for a little puppy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Neat names Stori and Sonar


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> I'm slowly shaking my head....Where are the responsible breeder police that breed ASL and some WGSL in terms of coming out and supporting this breeder based off website???? I see hip and elbow and health certifications, in some cases I see therapy dog certifications so they must not be breeding for those dogs that can't live in a house or be a pet. Nice pretty looking dogs with nice coats. They don't have any titles listed but most ASL breeders don't have titled dogs, and a lot of the WGSL breeders that don't have imported dogs, have titles that a cocker spaniel could get so that doesn't tell me anything. Why wouldn't this breeder be good for what the OP stated??? Not my cup of tea because of lack of pedigree information among other things.....but other than that, the dogs being sable/black sable??, what are they doing different than typical ASL "reputable breeders"??? Is it that much about the color of the dog?? Historically, these type dogs (DDR) have lower drives and good temperament....I don't really understand what is a reputable breeder.


I didn't know that Goble kennels was a ASL breeder.  I thought they were DDR/Czech or one of the 2.


----------



## Shinnie (Apr 2, 2016)

I got a puppy from them 6 years ago. Luna grew up to be a wonderful family pet


----------



## ori0n42m (Jul 16, 2019)

Has anyone had any recent experience with Goble Kennels?


----------

